# CPT codes 31622 and 31623



## ajamieson458 (Jan 8, 2017)

When coding for bronchoscopy with the washing and brushing do use both CPT codes 31622 and 31623 together or do you just use one with a modifier?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 8, 2017)

31622 is not separately reportable with 31623 Its included. 

Reason 1 - diagnostic scopes is bundled into surgical scope. 
Reason 2 - NCCI rules regarding codes with "separate procedure" in the description

Under NCCI 31622 is a column 2 code to 31623 w/ a modifier indicator of 0 which no modifiers will bypass the edit.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 11, 2017)

ajamieson458 said:


> When coding for bronchoscopy with the washing and brushing do use both CPT codes 31622 and 31623 together or do you just use one with a modifier?



You would code only the 31623.


----------

